# I mod Game Boys and fight people.



## TheJorsh (Oct 19, 2015)

So I still have my old handle TheJorsh on these forums, but I'm more commonly known elsewhere for making music, modding game systems, and fighting people under the name *Josh-Shmosh*.
I run a small business custom-modding game systems and circuit-bending stuff for people. like 80% of what I do is commissioned and the most popular/most often requested system is the original Game Boy, so here are some of them.


Starting off with this one, a commissioned system for the band Curious Quail.





Inspired by the hit Gaijin Games (now Choice Provisions) series, the* BIT.TRIP BOY:*





CandyCaneBoy? CandyCaneBoy.





This one's actually kind of funny. I recreated a super-rare limited edition Game Boy that was given away on a UK game show in the 80s and had one of my friends pass it off as the real thing on NintendoAge last April 1st. Even after revealing it to be a fake I was offered a decent amount of money for it, but it got lost during Greyhound transit last Christmas (along with 90% of my personal belongings, money, and presents for family. It SUCKED.)






This is one of my personal favorites. Backlight, transparent shell with case LEDs, PCB-mount prosound, and a variable clock which you can see in action here.





This one reached just over $7000 on eBay but got taken down 12 hours before the auction ended and I was perma-banned.
Full story here. Maybe I'll post the rest of the photos of this one later. We had a lot of fun with it.





And last, here's one I'm particularly proud of at the moment, the Splatoon-themed *Nintendo SquidKid*.
I'm doing a limited run of 25 of these, each with a unique paintjob, new screen cover, backlit, and packed inside custom-designed paint can packaging along with a squid carrying pouch and a couple other goodies.
*cough*youcanbuyonehereifyouwant*cough*














That's all for now, but I'll be posting more soon~
Some newer systems, older consoles, and maybe even a few electronic children's toys.
And I suppose it's worth mentioning that if anyone here would be interested in ordering any custom commission stuff, feel free to shoot me a PM here on the forums, or email me at [email protected].
More stuff coming tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Essometer (Oct 19, 2015)

A rare Gameboy Pepe...
What a time to be alive


----------



## TheJorsh (Oct 19, 2015)

And the photos we took for the eBay auction are just as cancerous (if not moreso) than the Game Boy itself.





















Feels good boy.

Posting photos of a new commission I recently finished later today~


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 19, 2015)

I literally laughed out loud.
Them Pepe pictures.

On the modding itself:
Your end results look great!
Is it just you or do you literally 'run a business' with others?


----------



## TheJorsh (Oct 19, 2015)

It's just me, though I occasionally do collab stuff with other artists (usually ones I met on the internet through Tumblr or the Chiptune community)
Here's a couple I worked on with Shannon Murphy. (She designed 'em, I backlit/replaced buttons and screens and assembled and whatnot)




More photos here.


----------



## TheJorsh (Oct 19, 2015)

Here's a custom commission I did for the chiptune artist Dream*Eater!
For the top half of the front and the entire backhalf I used color shift paint so it changes color black/purple/blue depending on the angle the light hits it from.


----------



## TheJorsh (Oct 22, 2015)




----------

